# Hi



## tales (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi,
Im i member of the United Brotherhood of Carpenters for the past 28 years. Also worked for IATSE local 1 & 4 since the late 70s building scenery.

i have worked on sets for Saturday Night Live, David Letterman, Sesame St, Martha Stewart, Today Show, ABC,NBC,CBS & Fox News Plus many others. including Broadway. 

Im taking the shop test for local 52 on the 18th & have a few questions ill post later hoping for some good advice.


----------



## DaveySimps (Sep 7, 2010)

Welcome to CB! Great to have someone with your experience aboard. Let us know how we can help you. Enjoy you time here on CB!

~Dave


----------



## tales (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks Dave!
I posted some questions in the"Scenery, Props, and Rigging" forum.


----------



## MLPucci (Sep 24, 2010)

tales said:


> i have worked on sets for Saturday Night Live....


 

You didn't happen to be working there on the season finale this past year, did you?


----------



## tales (Sep 25, 2010)

MLPucci said:


> You didn't happen to be working there on the season finale this past year, did you?



No, its been years since i worked for that shop.


----------

